# 1955 Trout Stamp



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Are there any collectors out there interested in this? (Mods, not trying to sell it) PM me if so.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I collected those from my early years of trout fishing until they stopped issuing them. I wish they still did the stamps.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

They are pretty cool. I have purchased some - I centered stamps around one of the old buttons you use to purchase. in a shadow box for the cabin.
Still have a lot of my old paper licenses. Not the same keeping the plastic tags we have now


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have misplaced all my old back tags, trout stamps and duck stamps I had from the 70's on.


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

I had quite a few of them over the years but none that old. My wife is heavy in making scrapbooks and she made this scrapbook page and framed it for me.
View attachment 241435
View attachment 241436
View attachment 241437
View attachment 241438
View attachment 241439
View attachment 241435
View attachment 241436
View attachment 241437


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Bob, don't tell Karen, otherwise she will take all of my old licenses and make scrapbook projects with them.
By the way did I ever give you a full page of un-issued 1996 trout stamps? This was the last year they were required. If not remind me this spring when we are fishing and I will give you a sheet. I have a few.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Steve said:


> I collected those from my early years of trout fishing until they stopped issuing them. I wish they still did the stamps.


Everyone that doesn't target Trout wishes they still used stamps


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

scooter_trasher said:


> Everyone that doesn't target Trout wishes they still used stamps


In 1996 once the computerized license program started, there was no longer a need for the stamp. This trout info was printed on the license. There was a large cost for the DNR to produce stamps and for the retailer to account for them. This cost savings went back to the DNR for more meaningful projects. 
Still the collectors were not happy but from an economical issue, it made sense to drop them.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

DryFly said:


> In 1996 once the computerized license program started, there was no longer a need for the stamp. This trout info was printed on the license. There was a large cost for the DNR to produce stamps and for the retailer to account for them. This cost savings went back to the DNR for more meaningful projects.
> Still the collectors were not happy but from an economical issue, it made sense to drop them.


and replace them with a trout permit printed on the license which they dropped in favor of forcing the trout permit on everyone regardless of whether they fish for trout or not, effectively doubling the license cost to the average fisherman with no upside, just a subsidy for the trout fishermen.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

DryFly said:


> In 1996 once the computerized license program started, there was no longer a need for the stamp. This trout info was printed on the license. There was a large cost for the DNR to produce stamps and for the retailer to account for them. This cost savings went back to the DNR for more meaningful projects.
> Still the collectors were not happy but from an economical issue, it made sense to drop them.


Same for the Duck Stamp. Then most retailers had a supply Federal Stamps.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

stamps are so cheap to print they still sell these


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

scooter_trasher said:


> and replace them with a trout permit printed on the license which they dropped in favor of forcing the trout permit on everyone regardless of whether they fish for trout or not, effectively doubling the license cost to the average fisherman with no upside, just a subsidy for the trout fishermen.


I totally agree. I am only able to fish lakes from a boat any more. When I was still able to fish trout I got no benefit from buying a trout stamp since I only fished small streams. As far as I am concerned most of the money from the stamps go to salmon and steelhead as that is where the money is.

DryFly Nice to see you are still around.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

scooter_trasher said:


> and replace them with a trout permit printed on the license which they dropped in favor of forcing the trout permit on everyone regardless of whether they fish for trout or not, effectively doubling the license cost to the average fisherman with no upside, just a subsidy for the trout fishermen.


The added trout license combo just started a couple of years ago.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

I hope the DNR is using this added revenue towards fish stocking and habitat..


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Same for the Duck Stamp. Then most retailers had a supply Federal Stamps.


Yes the DNR did the same thing with the Michigan Waterfowl stamp. It was no longer needed as it printed on the license. At the time, as was with the Trout stamp, you had the option to duck hunt or not. If you did not, it would not print on the license and you did not pay for it.
In addition and a separate issue was that you were also required to purchase a Federal Duck stamp if you wanted to duck hunt. I believe this is still the practice today. Federal had nothing to do with the State. Money went to 2 different places.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

scooter_trasher said:


> stamps are so cheap to print they still sell these


There was much more than the printing cost. Artists competed to be on the stamp each year. A contest was held and the winner selected. Stamps were printed and someone in the DNR licensing division was paid to allocate these stamps to the retail license dealers. Because there was a substantial cost involved, each one needed to be documented and accounted for. The dealers received these on consignment and had to have a person log them in and account for each one sold. Then payment had to be made to the DNR weekly, for those sold. At the end of the year the dealer returned the unsold stamps to be credited to their account. Because each stamp had to be accounted for, the dealer was responsible and had to pay for any that were misplaced, lost or stolen during the year. A vary cumbersome and costly process.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

If any you of you stamp holders are interested in getting rid of some, please let me know. I have squat for cash but would possibly be interested in trading flies. I've been wanting to frame some flies incorporating the old stamps in the final piece. Again, I'm money poor but may be able to work a trade. Feel free to pm if there's any interest. Thx
Matt


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Point being retailers complained of dealing with state stamps yet started physically selling the Federal Stamp. Used to be only the post office. Now it is an electronic sale and the stamp is mailed to you. Some vendors carry the stamps. The collectability of stamp art is in the tank as are the prices of art collected over the years. Sighed framed stamp art once generated interest at fundraisers. Now not so much. Oh-um!


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Point being retailers complained of dealing with state stamps yet started physically selling the Federal Stamp. Used to be only the post office. Now it is an electronic sale and the stamp is mailed to you. Some vendors carry the stamps. The collectability of stamp art is in the tank as are the prices of art collected over the years. Sighed framed stamp art once generated interest at fundraisers. Now not so much. Oh-um!


Federal stamps were sold for years at dealers also. Hand and hand with the State stamp. Well at least the stores I was responsible for.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Address


Honyuk96 said:


> If any you of you stamp holders are interested in getting rid of some, please let me know. I have squat for cash but would possibly be interested in trading flies. I've been wanting to frame some flies incorporating the old stamps in the final piece. Again, I'm money poor but may be able to work a trade. Feel free to pm if there's any interest. Thx
> Matt


Address... I will send you some.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dry fly, pm sent. Thank you !


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

DryFly said:


> Address
> 
> Address... I will send you some.


I will give you some individual stamps as a gift. If you want a numbered full sheet of 15 un-issued stamps
They are $10. I also have 1996 Michigan waterfowl stamps.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

DryFly said:


> I will give you some individual stamps as a gift. If you want a numbered full sheet of 15 un-issued stamps
> They are $10. I also have 1996 Michigan waterfowl stamps.


Oops. not sure of the rules. Sorry if I did something wrong by offering an item for sale on this thread.


----------

